# ménage à trois



## dd333

If a Flemish (or Dutch) person used the term 'ménage à trois' while speaking Dutch, what would the phrase mean?

Would it mean a type of (possibly romantic) relationship involving three people that possible live together, or would it mean a sexual act (threesome)?


----------



## eno2

The first. Full blown romantic. Une partouse n'est pas un ménage à trois.


----------



## dd333

eno2 said:


> The first. Full blown romantic. Une partouse n'est pas un ménage à trois.




'Une partouse n'est pas un ménage à trois.'

What does this mean in English?

Thank you, by the way.


----------



## eno2

That would be another treat. Treath. Thread. Normally.
A threesome is a very small partouse. The smallest possible, let's say. I'm not really sure it even is one to be honest. So I had to check and the result is that the French count  a threesome as a partouze. The English do not seem to do that.

Larousse:


> * partouze*
> 
> ou
> 
> * partouse*
> nom féminin
> 
> (de partie)
> 
> 
> 
> Populaire. Ébats sexuels à plus de deux personnes.



Oxford dicc:



> *partouze*
> (also partouse)
> 
> *NOUN*
> slang
> 
> A party at which participants indulge in indiscriminate and collective sexual activity; an orgy. Also in extended use: a nightclub noted for the wildness or licentiousness of its entertainment.


----------



## dd333

eno2 said:


> That would be another treat. Treath. Thread. Normally.
> A threesome is a very small partouse. The smallest possible, let's say. I'm not really sure it even is one to be honest. So I had to check and the result is that the French count  a threesome as a partouze. The English do not seem to do that.




So you were basically saying, 'A threesome is not a ménage à trois.'?


----------



## eno2

If it's the first it's not the second...



eno2 said:


> The first. Full blown romantic. .



The rest was a bit of French/English badinage/tongue in cheek

For all certainty:



> Dikke Van Dale online
> 
> 
> *Trefwoorden (1)*
> 
> ménage à trois
> ménage à trois mé·na·ge à trois/menaʒatrwɑ/ NL BEzelfstandig naamwoord • de m • ménages à trois
> Frans 1 *samenleving van drie personen*



That says: 3 persons living together. My translation.

Larousse says something more:





> *Ménage à trois, *
> vie en commun d'un couple et d'un troisième partenaire.



In that definition, the third person is a full blown partner.

The Dutch definition is not that explicit.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

dd333 said:


> a sexual act (threesome)


That would be _triootje_ in Dutch, the diminutive form of _trio_. It's possible that people mix up these words and say _ménage à trois_ when they mean a threesome, but I don't think it's very common.


----------



## dd333

Hans Molenslag said:


> That would be _triootje_ in Dutch, the deminutive form of _trio_. It's possible that people mix up these words and say _ménage à trois_ when they mean a threesome, but I don't think it's very common.




Would a _ménage à trois _not describe an ongoing sexual relation involving three people, instead of a single sexual act?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

dd333 said:


> Would a _ménage à trois _not describe an ongoing sexual relation involving three people, instead of a single sexual act?


It's all a bit of a 'ver-van-mijn-bedshow' to me (pun intended), but yes I suppose it would, although a Google search tells me a _ménage à trois _can also consist of more platonic relationships.


----------



## Peterdg

_Ménage à trois_ does certainly not imply a sexual threesome. There does not even need to be sex involved at all. It just means one man living with two women or vice versa or whatever other combination that involves three people.


----------



## eno2

The first thing that shows up when you Google is this:


> *Ménage à trois* (letterlijk: huishouden met drie) is een Franse term die in het Engels oorspronkelijk werd gebruikt ter aanduiding van *een overeenkomst waarbij drie mensen seksuele relaties met elkaar hebben *en tot hetzelfde huishouden behoren.
> *Ménage à trois - Wikipedia *Tegenwoordig wordt het begrip breder gebruikt, en kan het ook gebruikt worden voor een overeenkomst waarbij drie mensen samenwonen, niet per se met seksuele relaties. *De term wordt echter ook gebruikt als synoniem van trio.* Hierdoor behoudt de term de suggestieve betekenis die met seksualiteit te maken heeft.
> De term wordt gebruikt in de literatuur, muziek, het theater en de televisie. Een voorbeeld hiervan is terug te vinden in het boek _De asielzoeker_ van Arnon Grunberg uit 2003, waarin een man, een terminale vrouw en een asielzoeker een _ménage à trois_ hebben.


What are the relations in that book of Grunberg? Sexual or not?

I didn't want to Google before giving first my own interpretation and then the current Dutch and French definitions.


----------



## dd333

Looking for any other thoughts from Flemish people


----------



## eno2

My French speaking grandfather lived for almost half a century with two sisters,   both French speaking, one of which his second wife, after my Flemish grandmother died young. I did never see them nor would ever have thought of them as a 'ménage à trois'. That would have been disrespectful. A long time ago though. Signification can have changed. My clinging to a sexual interpretation of 'ménage à trois could be historically and emotionally defined.

In de Asielzoeker van Arnold Grunberg heb je  twee seksuele partners van de vrouw gezien de stervende vogel (de vrouw) met haar zogenaamde man waarmee ze niet getrouwd is al lang  geen sexuele relatie meer aanhoudt en wel kortstondig en op het einde met de jonge asielzoeker waarmee ze pro forma getrouwd is om hem verblijfsvergunning te bezorgen. Dus maak maar zelf uit of dat wel of niet onder een sexueel ménage à trois valt.

Also remarkable is the numerical symmetry  of the nick dd333 with 'ménage à trois', threesome, trio etc...


----------



## bibibiben

dd333 said:


> Looking for any other thoughts from Flemish people



I think most Dutch will agree on this:

Ménage à trois:
(1) (common) Relationship involving three people who live together.
(2) (rather uncommon) Three people sharing a household.

Driehoeksverhouding:
Relationship involving three people who don't necessarily live together.

Trio/triootje:
Sexual act involving three people.


----------



## eno2

I do but then I'm not Dutch but Flemish.


----------



## eno2

Misschien interessant te signaleren dat er nieuwe gerelateerde  benamingen opduiken:



> *Polyamorie* (van het Griekse πολύ _poly_, "veel, meerdere", en Latijnse _amor_, "liefde") staat voor een levenswijze waarin men open staat voor het hebben van meer dan één liefdesrelatie tegelijkertijd, waarbij ruimte is voor seksualiteit, op de voorwaarde dat dit gebeurt in openheid en eerlijkheid en met medeweten en instemming van alle betrokkenen.[1][2] Er wordt een groot belang gehecht aan ethiek en goede communicatie tussen partners en vaak ook met de partners van partners.[3] Iemand die de principes van polyamorie onderschrijft en/of praktiseert heet een *polyamorist*.[4]
> 
> Polyamorie onderscheidt zich nadrukkelijk van vreemdgaan of overspel, dat zonder toestemming van de partner gebeurt en daarmee als immoreel wordt gezien. Polyamorie wordt beschreven als "consensuele, ethische en verantwoordelijke non-monogamie".[5][6]
> 
> Polyamoreuze relaties kunnen op uiteenlopende manier bestaan,[7][8] die de keuzes en filosofieën van de betrokkenen weerspiegelen, maar bevatten terugkerende thema's zoals liefde, intimiteit, eerlijkheid, integriteit, gelijkheid, communicatie en toewijding.[2][5]
> 
> Polyamorie onderscheidt zich van polygamie doordat er geen sprake hoeft te zijn van een huwelijk zoals bij polygamie. Polyamoureuze relaties kunnen allerlei vormen aannemen, van huwelijk, samenwonen tot parttime lange-afstandsrelaties


Polyamorie - Wikipedia

Ook al in het Spaans geïntroduceerd in de pers (ik las het in eldiario.es) en in wiki:


> *Poliamor* es un neologismo que significa tener más de una relación íntima, amorosa, sexual y duradera de manera simultánea con varias personas, con el pleno consentimiento y conocimiento de todos los amores involucrados. El individuo que se considera a sí mismo emocionalmente capaz de tales relaciones se define a sí mismo como poliamoroso, a veces abreviado como «poli».
> El término "poliamoroso/a" se puede referir a la naturaleza de una relación en algún punto en el tiempo o a una filosofía u orientación relacional que marca una identidad.


Poliamor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


.


----------

